# PENIS! May be offensive!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Last time I called my slaughter house, I mustered up the courage to ask for penis. After watching how much TOBI enjoyed it, I thought, 'Why not?'. My dogs have had deer penis, why not beef?


Well, first, THIS is how the guys at the slaughterhouse wrote down my order:



I took them out and tried to cut them. These things are thick!!!




I managed. A good set of shears and determination works wonders. 

Sarge:
tripe, bison heart, bison tongue, deer rib, deer liver, and oh yeah, PENIS



Dozer:

same as Sarge except he got deer backbone



Dozer is thinking, "What the.....???"



"Don't judge me!"





Sarge 




I am pretty sure I can feed anything at this point. LOL


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha that order cracks me up!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Too funny. Especially, "Don't judge me.", LOL.

What's the price range for penis?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

hahaha very funny love it!


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Ha ha! Love the pic of your order! Too funny!


----------



## Riveroaks (Apr 7, 2013)

You may want to change your title from "May be Offensive" to "Will be Offensive". LOL

You've definitely got the variety covered! 

Well done!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I am sorry if it offended you. I did warn you. From now on, just assume anything I post may be offensive and weird. LOL

There was actually a mix up at my slaughterhouse. Long story. But, in the end, I got 2 tripes, 2 spleens, 1 set of lungs, 15 tracheas, 7 pancreases, and 3 penises for $40. So I am not sure exactly what the going rate for penis is exactly. They normally just throw it away I believe.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I don't think I'd have the stomach to cut up a giant beef penis. Cracked me up that the packers wrote dicks on it. They were probably laughing while doing that order lol. Looks like your boys enjoyed it


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

haha that is great, now here is my question, how much did they cost? I need to go to the butcher and that sounds like something that should be cheap


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Brilliant! I think 'dicks' is obviously more easy to spell than penis as they had difficulty in spelling 'pancreas'.
Gosh those things are humungous aren't they?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Did the dogs chew them or just swallow it down whole? Mol swallowed hers whole, the first time I've ever seen her do that in her life. And, yeah, those things are really, really tough. I had to get the electric knife out, bend the dick around it and cut upwards to get through the thing. Must admit that I did marvel at the strength of Mrs Bobbits hands at the time.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs chewed on it for a little while, then gave up and swallowed......


Bahahahahahahahahahaha


I think I'm going to give dozer a longer piece next time and see what he does. I wonder if it keeps them satiated longer since its so tough. I'm sure it takes longer to digest. 

I think ms. Bobbit had it easier with a human one. Animals are just tougher all around. Most animal penises have bones. 


This thread, as expected, is headed down quite the awkward path lol!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

well hahahahahahaha


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

A friend and I got all the "leftovers" from a slaughter of 8 goats a few weeks back. We had to do most of the processing ourselves (i.e. empty the stomach contents) and we got the balls and penises too. The processing was worth it since it was all free! I ended up not taking any penises, I was afraid my dogs would choke on them (ha!). They're not big on chewing, so it seemed safer. Although when I got all the balls home I realized they'd choke on those too, so I had to cut them up into chunks. 

My fiance chose to leave the kitchen at that point. :rofl:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm guessing that the guy's had a ball with this, if they are anything like the ones I work with it was good for all day


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol yeah poor dogs can't do much with em but spaghetti them down! Lol great pics!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This thread, as expected, is headed down quite the awkward path lol!


Believe me, I had much, much more to say, but thought I'd better keep it seemly seeing it's a family show! :biggrin:


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I really really want to say something!!!! lol..... but PG forum right? lol....

PG it is.... Man is that thing huge!!!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Do you realise this thread has had 229 views so far and it's only been going for a couple of days - what a pervy lot we are ha ha!

Talking of male genitals, that reminds me I have at least one set of sheep testicles in the freezer from last year, might go and dick, sorry dig them out of the depths of my freezer.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you have a permit to get the lungs and penis?? I called about getting one, and they had no clue what I was talking about. I'd love to get a permit still though.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I often get stuff like this from my farmer friend (no sale). Slaughterhouses require a permit or signed paperwork (with references) stating this is not for human consumption because the USDA does not allow sales of these things for human consumption. Go get a permit!


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I often get stuff like this from my farmer friend (no sale). Slaughterhouses require a permit or signed paperwork (with references) stating this is not for human consumption because the USDA does not allow sales of these things for human consumption. Go get a permit!


I want to, but when I called my state's vet office, they didn't know what I was talking about, so I never got one


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

pibble_lover said:


> I want to, but when I called my state's vet office, they didn't know what I was talking about, so I never got one


Maybe you just don't need one. I don't know about here, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm guessing the guy's had two .....



Herzo said:


> I'm guessing that the guy's had a ball with this, if they are anything like the ones I work with it was good for all day


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

bully sticks are penis.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wish I had taken pics of Jack and his bull testicles! They were as big as his head, but he got it down somehow! I'm sure my butcher got a kick out of it cause it was all in a black bag and I thought it was heart and spleen and found a few testicles in the bag when I got home!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

How do you get a permit for this stuff? 

i really do need to find more places to get weird stuff like this!


----------

